# xmas cigars vicegrips.ceo.



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*xmas cigars. check em out!*

these are the recent additions to the humi for the month of december. there are some a+ choices in here. i can't wait till i get some time to dive in.

happy holidays people.














































i'm pretty sure i was bad this year, but i guess it doesn't matter too much...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice stash. awsome smokes


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks. seeing the pictures reminds me of how spoiled i am.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> thanks. seeing the pictures reminds me of how spoiled i am.


If you weren't spoiled, you wouldn't be on this site!  Very nice collection there Vicegrips.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

patefen, the collection just got a steroid shot with the last pick up. i found a shop in kentucky over break that was easily the most complete cigar shop i have ever seen. literally every smoke i could think of was there. i had to catch my breath for a minute. i spent one fifty in under twenty minutes. i couldn't believe their selection. i still am amazed.


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Envy:dribble:


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Holy schnikes that is a nice line-up!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks avs, how are the avalanche this year? seems like the redwings are a sure shot this year. i will always hope for the leafs though.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Can I come over for a smoke!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

I say we meet in Chi town and help Matt with his storage issue!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

seriously. sadly i won on cbid too. the shipment comes all too soon.chubs if you guess my favorite number, i'll send you a fiver.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Zetterberg-40 or 69:helloooo:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Zetterberg-40 or 69:helloooo:


nope, one more chance chubz...:imconfused:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Cx2 ?


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

nope you lost. its 36. nice try though. we'll play again.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That's what I call a fine collection of smokes there ViceGrips!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks spidey!

:spiderman:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

i've gotta tell everybody how great that trezo lighter is. it is super dependable and hot as hell!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I just tried that CAO CX2 and I did enjoy it! Hey you tried the CAO America's? I think a few will be heading your way either way...


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

glad to hear the cx2 treated you well. it is a no nonsense cigar, that has one of the best straight tobacco tastes in the industry. i think its the Cameroon wrapper that brings the flavor all together. i feel like i'm sponsored by cao. i do not pass up cigars in general brent. i've had one america, the construction on them is impeccable. glad to hear it!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Happy Holidays, indeed.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats a hell of a Christmas present :lol:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Who says teachers are not paid enough???


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*i agree. it's all about having no kids though. they are living leeches that suck every cent out of you.*


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *i agree. it's all about having no kids though. they are living leeches that suck every cent out of you.*


:lol: another reason for me not to have kids


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Are those Big Butt cigars I see on the left???

I have not seen one in about 7 or 8 years!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Are those Big Butt cigars I see on the left???
> 
> I have not seen one in about 7 or 8 years!


They call that "Vintage" the sell for more that way:brick:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

When I first got out of college 10 years ago, i had a big Butt Ash tray because I purchased a box of them...Nice Ash!

I just have not seen them in a while and did not know that they were still on the market...forgot what they tasted like.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*those were my first real premium priced cigars. i had those on vacations. the robustos were eight buck a piece. that was high for me at the time. i can get them in iowa when i stop home, but never see them in illinois. *


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I never knew you liked Big Butts and you cannot lie, you other brothers can't deny.

Ok, I a dork LOL.

So are they mild? I really cannot remember much about them other than the ash tray I used.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*they are tobacco cigars. straight tobacco, no spice, or ceder, or creamy flavors. i happen to think they are alright. i used to think they were the best around. that was circa 1998. i was also smoking padron 1000 series back then too. in hindsight we know the standout in comparison. i had great times smoking them though. and really that was all that matters when getting great cigars.*


----------

